# كتاب صغير يشرح كل اجزاء الحفارة



## chatze58 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

كتاب صغير يشرح كل اجزاء 
الحفارة......او..rig....او....sonda

رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/18887706...ts__Illus.html


----------



## aidsami (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## GeoOo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الحبيب


----------



## محمد 1000 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## محروس332 (5 يناير 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محروس332 (5 يناير 2011)

والشكر الجزيل لجهدك اخي الكريم


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## manyroses (7 فبراير 2011)

Thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## salim khatem (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الكتاب الراءع والمفيد


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب روووووووووعععععععة
بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## waleed hassan (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورشدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## waleed hassan (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورشديييييييييييييييييد


----------



## تولين (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## تولين (12 نوفمبر 2011)

محروس332 قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل




الرابط شغال اخي الكريم وانا قمت بتنزيل الكتاب وهذه صورة الكتاب والرابط










http://www.4shared.com/file/188877068/b8b1a8f1/Drilling_Rig_components__Illus.html
​


----------

